# Marking eggs



## Nimfa (Jul 26, 2009)

Hello flock, 

I have some confusion about marking eggs. Some breeder in here told me not to use felt pen because it is based on alchocol and it can pass into egg so chick can be poisoned. Some other told me not to use any felt pen even those that use school kids for their drawing. 

On some web page I've read that best choise is school pencil but it's to hard to make sing on egg and I'm scared little bit of that. 

So, what you use to mark eggs and do you have some advice how to do that?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have some ifo on my mousebird website: http://www.mousebirds.com/candling-eggs.html


----------



## Jenny10 (Feb 27, 2010)

as far as i was aware, felt was ok provided you use ones that say non toxic on them, i use felt children colouring pens non toxic, bic markits.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I use a black sharpie marker, they show up really good, wont poke/crack your eggs, and are easy to write with, plus they wont hurt your babies!!!


----------



## kfelton0002 (Mar 12, 2010)

We have always used permanent felt tipped markers to mark our chicken eggs for hatching and I've been using the same markers on my cockatiel eggs as well. Lead pencils damage the softer shell of a cockatiel egg, and anything that is non-permanent will smear or rub off. We have always had good hatch rates and have never known of permanent markers to pose a problem.


----------

